

Nobody has a million Twitter followers - chl
http://dashes.com/anil/2010/01/nobody-has-a-million-twitter-followers.html

======
rdrimmie
I'm curious how quickly most users become frequent Twitter users. My own
ramping up process went something along the lines of:

Year 0: Made an account, was almost never on the site. Year 1: Started paying
a bit more attention, used twitter.com primarily, posted statuses and built up
followers Year 2 (present): Basically always have a desktop twitter client
open, tweet once or twice a day or so and in rare circumstances spam my
followers with conference or *Camp type event updates.

I will be quite interested in seeing whether or not the impact of being on the
Suggested User List is felt in a year or two as those new users start coming
into their Twitter own.

------
earle
I'm kind of shocked as to why this is a surprise to anybody?

Isn't the very basis of twitters communication platform designed to be the
basis of this exact situation?

------
gthank
So the author redefines "follower" to suit his own purposes? Makes the title a
bit misleading.

~~~
chl
Well, that's exactly the point; followers in the database != followers that
actually pay attention.

------
dnewcome
This idea seems analogous to the fallacy of web 'hits' in the 90s.

